# My New Arowana



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here are some pics of my arowana...

he is 8-9 inches. sorry about the picture quality...for some reason I cant seem to get good clear pics of fish in this tank. not to mention the fact that it does NOT stop swimming back and forth from one side of the tank to the other.

anyways, here he/she is...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i was playing with the brightness on the camera to see if I could get better shots so thats why its dark...its not really that dark in the tank


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I forgot about this other disk with pics of my arowana on it. I was playing with some of the picture affects to see how they woudl come out & this is what I got....

normal picture, but good in quality so here it is


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

black & white...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another black & white...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

1 more b & w...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

normal...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

this is called 'solarize'...I dont really know why you would want to take a picture with this affect...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

'sepia'...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn that's alot of pics









nice arrowana though


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> damn that's alot of pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea...I kinda went on a rampage

lol :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice diverse shots


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> nice diverse shots


 lol...I went a little overboard

oh well....just try and stop me :rasp:

lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice pics, I really do like arowana's


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> damn that's alot of pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's how he got over the 3000 post.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > damn that's alot of pics
> ...


 well that & 3 other threads I started to share some other pics that have been piling up over the last few days :nod:


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

WAS THAT A HAMSTER? i FOGET!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sabotage said:


> WAS THAT A HAMSTER? i FOGET!!!


 what>??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice finnage on that aro..congrads on owning a beauty


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks great.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice finnage on that aro..congrads on owning a beauty





> Looks great.


thanks, guys


----------

